

Ask HN: Internship project idea? - fldrog

In about 3 weeks 2 CS students will begin a 2 months internship program on Java. I need to come up with some idea for the project they will work on. Both of them have basic knowledge of Java and JDK. The project needs to be web related and it should be doable in these 2 months.<p>Can you help me with some interesting ideas?
======
johnmurch
Keep it simple, but here are some concepts/projects that can also be useful
after the internship.

CMS forum/BB Survey Newsletter Web Analytics A/B Testing System Web form
builder - look at wufoo.com landing page tool

~~~
fldrog
Thanks, John!

------
SuperChihuahua
Look through these: <http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-ideas/#Finished>

~~~
fldrog
Nice :) 10x!

